# Eagle 66 clone



## Billh51 (Sep 1, 2017)

I recently made some oil cans from the prints posted on this site. Thank you to the members who provided them, as it was a fun project. As you can see the the cans are all aluminum with a combination of brass parts. This is one of my first real projects on my lathe and milling machine but I am learning all the time. 
 This forum and it's members have been a real asset to learning this hobby.


----------



## francist (Sep 1, 2017)

Very nice! Classy looking label, too.

-frank


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 1, 2017)

Very nice! How did you do the label?

Is it possible to make them without welding? brazing? the base?


----------



## kvt (Sep 1, 2017)

do look nice.  Is the emblem etc, paint,  etch or what.   Does look nice.    better if it is stainless or something.   seems like the AL will oxidize and tarnish to easy or is there a way to keep it shiny.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 1, 2017)

kvt said:


> do look nice.  Is the emblem etc, paint,  etch or what.   Does look nice.    better if it is stainless or something.   seems like the AL will oxidize and tarnish to easy or is there a way to keep it shiny.


And it can't be used for some cutting oils.  But they are nice.


----------



## Billh51 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I made these for some family Christmas gifts and don't know if they will even get oil in them. Although I did operate each one and they do work very well.
 A friend of mine who owns a sign shop made me the emblems. They were made on a CNC controlled vinyl printer and are self adhesive. He did say these are about the smallest he can make.
 I made them to get the experience of machining parts to a tolerance on the prints and had a great time doing them.


----------



## kvt (Sep 2, 2017)

Think of this,  Get the vinyl print done , where it is solid, with the design and letters cut out,   Then you could put it on and etch the metal then put in a color dye.  Then you pull off the vinyl and leave the design.   I have seen and used this on glass.   A bit harder but I think it would look nice and would last a long time.   Although this looks great.   For xmass gifts it should work, most would prob put them on a shelf like you said.


----------

